

Amazon's Secret to Sell Smartphone Revealed - yiransheng
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-smartphone-prime-data-2014-4

======
subdane
If iOS is Betamax to Android's VHS, then we should expect a competitor to come
with a less elegant, more open experience at half the cost and corner the
market. Never would've expected Amazon, but maybe the sponsored data model
will be enough to get the costs down for mass adoption.

------
higherpurpose
It seems like Amazon is fully embracing the death of net neutrality and
running with it. Too bad no start-up will ever be able to compete with such a
strategy again, once net neutrality is dead and buried. Stuff like this will
only become a battle between 2-3 large players in all web services markets.

